# My family needs your prayers



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 1, 2007)

I found out yesterday that my uncle passed away in his sleep at 1:30 yesterday morning. Apparently he chocked on something in the middle of the night, he was 56 years old. We knew he was sick, he had been a smoker all his life and was having health problems because of it. But this was so sudden.

I would just like to ask the MT community to remember my family in your prayers. Ecspecially my grandmother, aunt, cousin and my mother. Next few days are gonna be rough.

Thanks to everyone.

B


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Whilst my agnostic prayers might not have divine validation, the feelings behind them will be just as genuine.  Deaths within families are never easy things to come to terms with but here're my hopes that time will salve the emotional hurts.


----------



## MJS (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.:asian:


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 1, 2007)

I offer my condolence to you and your family.  :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear this, your family is in my prayers as well.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm not the praying type, but your family definitely has my condolences and good wishes.


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh my, 56 is so young.  I will be thinking of you and your family when I pray.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 1, 2007)

My condolences


----------



## kosho (Nov 1, 2007)

truly sorry for your pain. will keep everyone listed in my thoughts.

Kosho


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 1, 2007)

My thoughts go out to you and your family. These are never easy times, especially when losing someone at a relatively young age.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you all so much. Its been hard and it hasnt even been 24hrs yets. I was very close to my uncle so its hitting me hard. All I want to do is lash out, but I know I cant. Thanks again. 

B


----------



## Lisa (Nov 1, 2007)

Although nothing anyone can say or write will take all your pain away, I have, in the past relied on the wonderful people of this site to help me through the pain of losing someone close to me.  So, I hope you find comfort in our words, strength to help your family through this and peace as time passes.

:asian:

Lisa


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 1, 2007)

My deepest sympathies to you and your family. 
Your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 1, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 1, 2007)

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 1, 2007)

Your family definitely has my condolences and good wishes. :asian:


----------



## donna (Nov 1, 2007)

My love to you and your family. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Drac (Nov 1, 2007)

Our prayers are with you...


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 1, 2007)

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## bydand (Nov 1, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 7, 2007)

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone. That last week has been hell for my family and me. All you kinds words are very much appreciated. Thank you again.

B


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 7, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your uncle. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. :asian:


----------



## rustyself (Nov 7, 2007)

really sorry to hear about your family's loss.
you are all in my prayers.


----------



## Yeti (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.
:asian:


----------

